# 4050



## Widairy (Jan 1, 2016)

I see cross implement in minier, Illinois has a sharp looking 4050 John Deere 2wd CAH with the powershift. First if anyone has done business with Cross implement and how they were to work with? Second question is what are the downfalls of the 4050 tractor? I am thinking this tractor would be a good replacement for my 4030. Tmr mixer, 6 row corn planter and possibly the round baler.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Check to see if it has a turbo on it, don't think they all did and the early ones were kinda sluggish.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

4050 could have a 466 cid (7.6L) engines in early models & starting at sn 006509.had 359 cid(5.9L) engine. I agree I think some of the 466 engines in 4050 were naturally aspirated in the 4050. 15 speed PS were some of the better trans. I'd like to own a 4050 or 55 powershift for rd baling. These models are being purchased because of very little amount of electronics and they are some of the best tractors JD built..My 4255 will operate after engine is started with batteries disconnected if I chose to do so.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks like a pretty decent tractor. Based on what they say in all their equipment ads, I would trust them a lot more than other places.


----------



## CenTex (Oct 22, 2015)

Widairy said:


> . First if anyone has done business with Cross implement and how they were to work with?


A search of NAT Agtalk turns up several responses to queries about the reputation of Cross Implement. Some good, a few not so good but about what you would expect from a large dealer.

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=273775&DisplayType=flat

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=666505&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=635553&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

http://talk.newagtalk.com/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=318281&DisplayType=flat&setCookie=1

Several of the responses mention that Cross likes to do paint jobs on their used equipment. The pictures in the 4050 ad look like it has a new paint job.

Just make sure the beauty is more than skin deep.


----------

